# M6 Toll road



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've just noticed my disability exemption card for the M6 toll ran out in February 2015. Does anyone know if the company stopped sending reminders.?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> I've just noticed my disability exemption card for the M6 toll ran out in February 2015. Does anyone know if the company stopped sending reminders.?


Hi,
My step Son has a card and the responsibility has always been with him to renew the card. We have never had a reminder from the company.

Must say that the card is well worth the cost for the money saved if you use the toll regularly .
Nidge


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does this apply to all UK tolls. How about Europe as well, if not surely we should be pressing our Euro MP's to ask why this has not been put in place.

cabby


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Does this apply to all UK tolls. How about Europe as well, if not surely we should be pressing our Euro MP's to ask why this has not been put in place.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,
I know the Dartford crossing is exempt, but you have to be exempt from paying road tax and that most toll roads in France you can drop a class if you show your card. Not sure about any others but I'm sure somebody will come along with more.

Nidge


----------

